# I can't do it!



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2004)

There are so many incredible recipes on this topic board for all things sweet and deliscious.  Anybody know of a magical dentist that can extract my sweet teeth (yes, I have several, one isn't enough to satisfy my craving for sweet things).  If not, I will have to indulge, just a little during this holiday season.  

Oh, and if you are lurking, Hi Audeo  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I just about lost my tea on this one, Goodweed!!!  ROFL!!!!   Today is my regularly-scheduled Lurking Day, for sure!  And, boy, have I ever missed you and everyone else this week!!!

And YES, you CAN do it!  And I further know bloody-darned well that you will, too!    Behave yourself...! 8) 

I hope all is spectacularly wonderful in your world these days, Goodweed!


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 13, 2004)

I am thinking of you, Goodweed. This one has very little sugar - you could indulge!

Chocolate Raspberry Buttermilk Cupcakes
1 1/4 c flour 
3 tb unsweetened cocoa powder 
1 ts baking powder 
1/2 ts baking soda 
1/2 ts cinnamon 
1/4 ts salt 
2 tb unsalted butter, at room temp
2 tb EVOO 
1/2 c packed light brown sugar 
1 egg 
1 ts vanilla extract 
1/3 c buttermilk 
1/2 c seedless raspberry jam (can use sugarfree)
Confectioners' sugar

Preheat oven to 375F. Line twelve muffin tin cups with paper liners. 
1.In medium bowl, combine flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt. 
2.In large bowl, with electric mixer, beat butter, oil, and brown sugar until light and fluffy. Add egg and vanilla and beat until well combined. On low speed, alternately beat in flour mixture and buttermilk, beginning and ending with flour mixture.
3.Spoon 1/3 of batter into muffin cups. Make a small well in batter. Spoon a large dollop of raspberry jam into each well. Spoon remaining batter evenly over raspberry jam. 
4.Bake 20 minutes, or until tops of cupcakes spring back when lightly touched. Turn cupcakes out onto a wire rack to cool completely. Dust tops of cooled cupcakes with confectioners' sugar before serving.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks KasasGirl.  I got it saved in my files.  Yum.  

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

